# I'm moving to SW Ohio!



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Well as many of you know I had planned on living in Cinci this summer working a seasonal position, and was only suppose to be around on the weekends. Today however I got a full time job offer and I gladly accepted, so looks like ol' Fishman here is gonna be one of you guys now! I'll be living somewhere in Cinci, not sure yet but by tomorrow I should know what city exactly I'll be taking up residence. Zfish warned me the fishing was terrible down in your neck of the woods, but asking zfish about fishing success is like asking a weatherman for a weather report - you just don't get the correct answer.

I'm looking forward to starting my career down in this neck of the woods and hopefully prove little zfish wrong ( as so many of you have  ) about the fishing in SW Ohio.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT !!! fishman. The fishin can be better, but there is a GREAT group of guys and gals down here. We always have a blast at bigjohn513's "eagle creek" outings. There are some good places to fish, if you have contacts  ........ DA KING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My gosh, stay away from the King or your fishing is doomed!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't listen to these guys down this way fishman. Next thing you know is they will blame YOU for not being able to catch fish...  DA KING !!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishman, I will gladly show you some of the better fishing holes around if our schedules work together. And don't worry about Catking, I will prove the curse wrong. Now that I have a camera and a boat this summer, I will prove to everyone that it is possible to catch fish with the king. It might even be proven on the "dead sea"

PS Catking and Fishman, we will have to meet up sometime this summer and do some fishing.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt Kevin !! We will show fishman his way around. I've met him a few times, a little light headed, but I think he can learn  CATKING


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey fishman..make sure you taped the lessons you get from da king, we can auction it off on e-bay..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak thats a good point, then again we could send it in to American's Funniest Home Videos couldn't we?

I'll take you up on that offer Bassnpro and DaKing. I'm coming down to look for an apartment, then once I get situated and get a day off, I'll go fishing


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Fishman, tell us where you will be working. That way, some of us down here mightbe able to tell you where to look for a place to live.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jones Fish and Lake Management , its a fish hatchery in Newtown


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's my territory !!!I live not far from this area off str#32, same as Newtown. Therre are all types of places to rent around that area. CATKING


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

i was born and rasied in that town..dont hold it agnist them..my mom still lives there
the people at jones are great folks and all the fish in my farm pond came from there
you shouldn't have any trouble finding a place in the area
p.s. check your pm's


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL... I like the weatherman comment. I still dont know the area well enough to go out and consistantly do well yet. But it just takes practice I guess. Took me a couple solid years of constantly fishing Hoover to start catching good fish on a consistant basis. Other than that the GMR, Mad rivers and Eastwood I havent fished much else yet. Was at CJ a couple times as well as Kiser. I've been working around at it but like I said. You're more than welcome to crash here for a while if needed. 

I still think the area I came from has better all around fishing for the species I normally target but I need to start fishing CJ Brown. Hmm... I could use another fishing buddy down this way. Oh yeah I also need someone to play xbox because Catfishunter doesnt give me much of a challenge LOL


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

What a bunch of great people you all are, thanks so much for the help and offers. Hopefully I find something tomorrow, but with such short notice it may be difficult. I really appreciate the offer Mike, I'de hate to make a burden of myself - but in a worse case senario I'll give you a call.

The fishing comment was based on the lack there of carp you've NOT been catching. Surely anywhere that Mike fishes is bound to produce at least 3 or 4 (hundred) carp per outting!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Im still deciding weather its cool or a burden LOL. Bet you dont know any other people that can go to the walleye run and catch nothing but 4 to 10lb carp all day with no eyes and mostly hooked in the mouth.  I finally took carp master off my title though


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahaha do i hear a challenge?  That game is way to addicting


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman,

Hey I can put ya on Smallmouth anytime. When you get sellted in let me know, we'll wade the GMR for smallies. I will guantee fish!-Maybe not ginat smallies but lots of them. We can also hit a certain area of the little miami, lots of dink smallies, as well as snakes! I hate snakes.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Welcome to SW Ohio. I'm up here in Middletown and I'm willing to share some of my spots.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Guess I will be seeing ya around,I work right accross the river by mareimont.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, a job in a fish hatchery sounds like fun!


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey fishman shoot me a pm if you want to know where there is a great smallie creek.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the help guys, just so ya know I'm 100% C&R. I managed to find a place yesterday in Cinci, really close to Newtown, only a 5 minute drive to work and I'm moving in tomorrow. Hopefully if everything works out at planned, I'll won't be doing anything and I'll be going fishing on Sunday. 

When I was there yesterday I drove down to the Ohio River. I always said I wanted to live near the Ohio River but I never throught it would become a reality, so thats great its only 15 minutes away. The Little Miami River is about 10 minutes away, looks like a great smallie river... but I dunno  Once I get down there I'll start sending you guys PMs working ya over for fishing info


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Is a GREAT !!! fishing river period. Smallies, cats,carp,whitebass.....the list is long. When you get settled in, get me a shout  CATKING


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WARNING ! WARNING ! WARNING !

Never, ever under any cirmunstance speak to Da' Curse King on the phone. It leaves the conversation receptiant with a nasty 2-4 year curse.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I spoke with him up at the East Harbor event could these be the reason I've been striking out for cats as well??????

I won't have internet access down there untill like the end of the up coming week, so if one of you guys doesn't mind telling me where I could get some shad, I'de be forever gratefull!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Now wait a minute, I am not sure who has the curse, and who is just a host at the current time....I know I have it right now and wish to pass it on to someone else...One way or another, either Da King...Or Mellon head has it full time


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Ever heard of quarantine ??  


> One way or another, either Da King...Or Mellon head has it full time


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm moved in, I got the internet, and now I need to go fishing!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey H20.... When we going smallie fishing!! I've been waitin to go ya know  Fishman come on up this way or invite me down soon we'll have to bank it or wade for the time being though. Speaking of da curse king after speaking with him a few months ago my fishing hasnt been near as good. Maybe its the start of my fishing down hill.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Zortman, got your e-mail. The way it looks right now I'll be working on Saturdays. I'll have Thursdays, Sundays, and Mondays off... I think. I'm not sure exactly what my schedule is going to look like, but when its solidified I'll let you know. Since I know that I have Sunday and Monday off this "weekend," I wouldn't mind going to the Little Miami on Sunday. If you're interested shoot me a PM or call my cell. From the looks of it, it should be great for smallies but I really don't know.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

From the looks of things I may have landed a new job.. Should know within the next couple days. They said I get the poor guy schedule meaning more than likely I'll get 2 weekdays off but who knows. Good job with benefits and all that jazz so hopefully I get it. As of right now the plan looks good for Sunday.. I'll catch ya on the cell this evening to let ya know if anything changes. Lets tear some fish up


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good man, I'm waiting to hear from ya


----------

